# How do you give it away?



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 9, 2020)

Im not in the position right now (I'm still a newb) but I was thinking, in the future if I have extras, is there any way I can give it away to people in need? Like has anyone made a donation to a nursing home or, I dont know, is there like a list of people with cancer or what? Ive never been one to give to charity because I have no idea where its actually going to end up. But if I could help people in need of medicine that would be incredibly fulfilling. I feel there must be some way.... Contact a medical shop maybe? I just don't want to sound like some sort of crazy calling up asking if they have a list of people I can help; specifically the ones really struggling. I know by law it is completely legal to give away, I just dont know how do go about getting it to those who it would really make a difference in their life. Thank you for sharing any knowledge you have on the subject.


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)

Contact some caregivers maybe? Thing is, used to think about that about charity, 'oh what if he spends it on crack and gets higher than me?' Now I'm like give and walk away, maybe he needs crack, lata cracka....


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 9, 2020)

I'm near a cancer hospital and the stories and prices I hear being charged for black market 'CBD' oil or whatever they peddling is ridiculous and families pay it thinking their loved one is going to be cured, most die in horrific ways as that's what cancer does, maybe it eases their transition who knows


----------



## Cookie Rider (Aug 9, 2020)

I just give 1/2 oz sacks to bros I work with that I know are paycheque to paycheque and enjoy the weed.
Mostly just older stuff I have left over and want the jar empty to cure in again.
They appreciate it, spread the word, come back to buy when they can afford it.
I feel good helping spread the love.


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> I just give 1/2 oz sacks to bros I work with that I know are paycheque to paycheque and enjoy the weed.
> Mostly just older stuff I have left over and want the jar empty to cure in again.
> They appreciate it, spread the word, come back to buy when they can afford it.
> I feel good helping spread the love.


Thats cool and all but im looking to help people who NEED it. I dont care about anyone tossing me some cash when they can. I dont want money. I dont want anything. If I could do anything to help someone through chemotherapy in any way...... I cant even put words to what it would mean to me.



spliffendz said:


> Contact some caregivers maybe? Thing is, used to think about that about charity, 'oh what if he spends it on crack and gets higher than me?' Now I'm like give and walk away, maybe he needs crack, lata cracka....


How do you find caregivers? Theres no publicly available list is there?


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Thats cool and all but im looking to help people who NEED it. I dont care about anyone tossing me some cash when they can. I dont want money. I dont want anything. If I could do anything to help someone through chemotherapy in any way...... I cant even put words to what it would mean to me.
> 
> 
> How do you find caregivers? Theres no publicly available list is there?



Not sure about a list but I do notice some on here when they post saying they are caregivers or medi users


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

Who's the Guy Handing Out Free Weed to People Self-Isolating in Manchester?


"No one is funding this apart from me. With the bud, I only had ten ounces before this was started."




www.vice.com


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 10, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Who's the Guy Handing Out Free Weed to People Self-Isolating in Manchester?
> 
> 
> "No one is funding this apart from me. With the bud, I only had ten ounces before this was started."
> ...


Yeah man I appreciate you taking the time to comment but you just dont get it. People that are bored in isolation dont NEED weed. I'm looking to help people that are going through a living hell, if not quite literally dying, and just make their life a little bit better. I'm not looking for a youtube stunt. Im not looking for fame. Im not looking for glory. I dont want any money. I dont want to promote a brand or a product. I want to actually help people.


----------



## Cookie Rider (Aug 10, 2020)

Great intentions there Joe.
A kind idea of selflessness.
That's rare. Props man.

Short of hanging out in a white cargo van in front of the cancer clinic with "free pot" on the side, I'm not sure how you'd get it to those in real need.


----------



## Dirk8==D~Diggler (Aug 10, 2020)

Yeah man props for wanting to do something like this I hope you’re able to. What state are you in?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 10, 2020)

Cookie Rider said:


> Great intentions there Joe.
> A kind idea of selflessness.
> That's rare. Props man.
> 
> Short of hanging out in a white cargo van in front of the cancer clinic with "free pot" on the side, I'm not sure how you'd get it to those in real need.


I think a lot more of us would be into this if we could get some traction going on the idea and have a way to make it happen easily. I know the guys who started Charlotte's Web donate incredible amounts but thats on the west coast. Its almost hard not to have extras over there. It takes a lot of work for those of us to the north east. But its something I somewhat enjoy doing. If a little hobby of mine could make a difference in just a few peoples lives....


----------



## spliffendz (Aug 10, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> I think a lot more of us would be into this if we could get some traction going on the idea and have a way to make it happen easily. I know the guys who started Charlotte's Web donate incredible amounts but thats on the west coast. Its almost hard not to have extras over there. It takes a lot of work for those of us to the north east. But its something I somewhat enjoy doing. If a little hobby of mine could make a difference in just a few peoples lives....


There are pockets doing what you are considering in the UK, here we have Budbuddies but they help with oil and then encourage you to start growing your own afaik. Then there is the vape market with CBD cartridges, and the shops with CBD oils, some I have seen are extracted from hemp seed and not the plant/buds so it feels like it's become an open minefield for exploitation. Then there under the counter real THC/CBD vape extracts also, most cost money which when you are ill is a terrible predicament to be in. 

One of the best things I heard was to donate/collect trim/buds from grows to someone/a group to make oil and donate but I've lost touch with a lot of people as there are some shady two-faced dicks who are involved in this industry.


----------



## ilovereggae (Aug 10, 2020)

@JoeBlow5823 where do you live? 

I have to dig for it but I have a brochure for a charity in CA that was providing meds to pediatric patients. I never connected w them bc I started just growing our own to have more peace of mind. But I am pretty sure there are groups out there that are exactly what you are looking for. 

If not, maybe there are some old timer vets at your local VFW who would be appreciative?


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 10, 2020)

ilovereggae said:


> @JoeBlow5823 where do you live?
> 
> I have to dig for it but I have a brochure for a charity in CA that was providing meds to pediatric patients. I never connected w them bc I started just growing our own to have more peace of mind. But I am pretty sure there are groups out there that are exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> If not, maybe there are some old timer vets at your local VFW who would be appreciative?


I'm going to do some research. Ideally I would like to meet the people but I realize things like that might be difficult for the foreseeable future. It just goes back to thole "donation to an organization" and having no clue if it ever actually makes it where its supposed to go. You cant transport very much legally here but if I have to make several trips I dont care. Dropping off a couple ouces a the local VFW would be awesome if thats something I can do. It just goes back to the whole "Hi, I'm crazy, and I'm just calling to see if I can drop some of my extra meds there?" awkwardness of it all. I realize there is the whole patients and caregivers thing but I'm not looking to have anyone rely on what consider to be a hobby and frankly the whole paperwork aspect of it is something I am not interested in. People also have to go see a MMJ doctor and pay for their card. The people in the worst shape dont have the money go get a card just so they can spend more money on overpriced medicine.


----------



## Hobbes (Aug 10, 2020)

.

Joe I started with family with coconut oil, one or two droppers a night for sleep and pain. People not use to cannabis are much more comfortable with canna coco oil than bud.

I started with an experimental bottle to my mother, it worked well for her so I gave a bottle to my sister in law, who also needed a bottle a grow for her father, mother and father in law. Now my mother makes my father take a dropper of oil if he's not sleeping well and my sister takes it for anxiety and sleep.

For making oil I recommend the Ardent Nova and the Magical Butter Machine.

.


----------



## cannadan (Aug 30, 2020)

My extra's always go to someone fighting cancer....and sadly never a shortage of people in need


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 30, 2020)

cannadan said:


> My extra's always go to someone fighting cancer....and sadly never a shortage of people in need


How do you find them?


----------



## cannadan (Aug 30, 2020)

just from talking to friends


----------



## JoeBlow5823 (Aug 30, 2020)

cannadan said:


> just from talking to friends


What if you dont have any friends?


----------



## cannadan (Aug 30, 2020)

hmmm usually some one mentions someone with cancer in my neighbourhood..I usually offer up oil or starter bud


----------



## Silky T (Aug 30, 2020)

spliffendz said:


> Contact some caregivers maybe? Thing is, used to think about that about charity, 'oh what if he spends it on crack and gets higher than me?' Now I'm like give and walk away, maybe he needs crack, lata cracka....


No, the deal is, if they spend it on beer or crack, that's between them and their God. My giving is between me and my God. Remember, "give and ye shall receive."


----------



## Silky T (Aug 30, 2020)

JoeBlow5823 said:


> Thats cool and all but im looking to help people who NEED it. I dont care about anyone tossing me some cash when they can. I dont want money. I dont want anything. If I could do anything to help someone through chemotherapy in any way...... I cant even put words to what it would mean to me.
> 
> 
> How do you find caregivers? Theres no publicly available list is there?


I believe there's a way to contact Charlotte's Web. They were the first, I believe, to give CBD to "Charlotte" and it stopped her seizures. The family moved to Colorado to save their daughter. Now there's some kind of movement with "Charlotte's Web"


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 30, 2020)

Look for compassion clubs. I don’t know where you are or whatever. Here in Canada Mark Emmery and friends had compassion clubs set up to give away or at very least charge at cost for all things cannabis. Not sure if that’s still going on or what or if it’s state side.. They even put out an ad asking hemp farmers to donate their hemp hash from the combines and what not. I think there where even a few arrests over suppling free meds to folks in need but I can’t remember all the facts. Anyways there’s a lead for you if your serious.


----------



## Morbid Angel (Aug 30, 2020)

They must be still doing it. I remember after legalization they moved to supply opium poppy seeds to the masses to help get access and relieve A bit of pressure on the opioid od epidemic. Again, facts require checking.


----------

